# Reverse Direction on Electric Motor



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi ! Me again seeking information.I purchased an older 10" table saw with a broken motor and I obtained a 1 3/4 H.P. electric motor which is excellent except it rotates in the wrong direction.I don`t understand electricity very good and would appreciate information on how to reverse the direction .
Also I was hoping to use the same wiring and switch .The previous motor was a 1 H.P.
I attach a couple photo`s which hopefully means something to some thing to some one knowledgeable with the electric motors.
Any help will be appreciated.
Libra123:stop:


----------



## Rinker (Mar 25, 2012)

*Change polarity*

This should be as simple as reversing the polarity. Change the red and black wires on the motor and the armature should spin in the opposite direction.


----------



## BertP (Jan 30, 2012)

As this motor can run on 120v or 220v I would be careful just switching wires at random.

Can you rotate the motor 180 deg so that the motor is on the other side of the pulley? This is hard for me to put in words. If not the I would contact Delta. Or do a Google search on the model # and add wiring diagram.

Bert


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

one would need a model or cat number to look up info needed to see if possible with the wires or compositor, the suggestion of repositioning it could be the easiest also, but I am thinking the mounting brackets will/would not allow that, if it you can change the angle of the blade/cuts too,


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You will need to find the leads that go to the start winding and the centrifugal starting switch that's in the non-shaft end of the motor. Then reverse their connections. Because this is a dual voltage motor, this will be difficult to do without information from the manufacturer. Contact Delta for help with this.

Charley


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

rt_knir said:


> This should be as simple as reversing the polarity. Change the red and black wires on the motor and the armature should spin in the opposite direction.


Kind of the right idea Bob... but the red and black are connected together. I would not want to guess which 2 to reverse without a wiring diagram. If you post the motors model number, we may be able to find a diagram!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A 1 HP motor in my Delta 10 inch saw is pretty easily bogged down in hard wood. Personally, I'd consider getting the motor designed for it. I was able to download an exploded view and parts list from a replacement parts supplier. They probably know what motor to use as a replacement. Table saws are the most dangerous of woodworking tools, and I'd be hesitant to make improvised changes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Almost all motors come with a wiring diagram look at the cover cap you took off sometimes it's stamped in the cap and sometimes it's just a little info list on paper sticker,the wires have number tags on them just for that job any motor repair shop can tell you how to hook up the numbers to get what you want to end up with..a quick call will do the trick or a stop by his shop with motor in hand .

no need to make a easy job into a hard one/>>>
===


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't help you with the wiring but I'd like to suggest that you consider running it on the 220V option when you _do_ rewire it. Obviously you'll need to run a new 220V cct. to the saw.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If a motor is reversible it will usually say so under the wiring cover as Bob described. The backside will show you which wires to connect to reverse direction and which ones to connect to go from single to dual voltage. Since you admit that you aare not good with electricity I would do as Bob suggested and ask an expert.
Besides turning the motor 180 degress, you can also put a twist in the drive belt, i.e. make it look like a bow tie.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

For example, if leads 1 and 8 --and-- 4 and 5 are wired together and the motor ran in the counterclockwise direction (or whatever), then unhooking the leads and connecting leads 1 and 5 --and-- 4 and 8 together would change the direction to clockwise.

How that works is that a brush is paired with an end of the field... To reverse it you change to the other brush and the other end of the field, reversing the polarity in the field and armature. Other motors have the wires marked differently (like T1, T2...) but it's basically the same thing underneath.

Yours looks like they are just numbered like my example. What pairs are wire nutted together on yours?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As Mike above has suggested, if it's a "universal" brush type motor which most power tools have, then the wires from the field coils have to be reversed relative to the brushes. By fitting a double pole double throw switch, this type of motor can be reversed by flicking the switch. Such motors don't have a starting capacitor or centrifugal switch.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Based on the ID plate in pic 1, I suspect that the motor is some type of 2 pole induction motor, based on the speed listed on the plate which is right on the spot for a 2 pole 60Hz induction job.

I can't see much point in going to the expense of a universal motor at that power level when a bog standard induction would run at the same speed. I also suspect that it would be hard to set up for dual voltage without speed change if it was a universal, but then there is nothing in the pics to suggest a start cap either.

Is the drive shaft keyed for a pulley, or threaded to take a nut. If threaded, don't reverse it electrically, as it will want to throw the nut when running.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

It is NOT a universal motor... the start/run cap cover is visible in photo 3. MAFoElffen's info probably will work. If you are not comfortable with electrical tho, it is probably best to let a professional do the job.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've taken another careful look at photo #3 Duane and still don't see a start capacitor, there is what appears to be an overload switch judging by the ratings. Whether it's an induction or universal motor is easily decided, HAS IT GOT BRUSHES?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

harrysin said:


> I've taken another careful look at photo #3 Duane and still don't see a start capacitor, there is what appears to be an on/off switch judging by the ratings.


Hi, Harry. Right at the very top of the picture you can see the metal cover over the start/run capacitor.

Also just the 3450 speed tells me it induction!


----------



## Michaelfile23 (Jan 2, 2021)

Just ran into a problem with the used Powermatic 64-A I purchased. I know you’re suppose to plug these directly into a wall outlet, but in my smaller shop at home I’ve got no choice but to run surge protectors and then play musical chairs as far as which heaters and tools get unplugged for others to run. The Powematic kept tripping the surge protector, and that’s when I saw an after market plug end had been installed. I figured I may as well open it up and sure enough, white going to brass, black to silver, ground is loose. Pull it apart further, and they’d used plumbing solder. So I cut the wires back, redid the whole thing and plugged her in and we’re good to go. Lucky I didn’t catch anything on fire and I learned that anytime I see an aftermarket plug on a used tool, I’m pulling it apart and checking it out. Hope you got your problem handled.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So I tend to lean heavily toward calling customer support and get it from the mouth of the company that built the thing. Why guess when you can go to the source and why take advice that may/may not be accurate even though given in good faith. The model number of the motor and the plate specs are enough to fro Delta to advise and the other option is to run the motor number and see if any wiring literature comes up. If any discomfort is had about fooling with the motor then call Delta which is still your best option unless someone has the exact info and a reliable schematic to clearly show the wiring for you motor and saw.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I have got to watch these threads a bit more closely. This one is from 2012 and more have been showing up lately on this new platform..............


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

@sreilly Cricket says they are trying to fix the "recommended for you" posts so they aren't 10 years old..... It's a blast from the past to see so many of those members who aren't here anymore....


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

libra123 said:


> Hi ! Me again seeking information.I purchased an older 10" table saw with a broken motor and I obtained a 1 3/4 H.P. electric motor which is excellent except it rotates in the wrong direction.I don`t understand electricity very good and would appreciate information on how to reverse the direction .
> Also I was hoping to use the same wiring and switch .The previous motor was a 1 H.P.
> I attach a couple photo`s which hopefully means something to some thing to some one knowledgeable with the electric motors.
> Any help will be appreciated.
> Libra123:stop:


If you haven't got your problem (reversing motor direction) solved, I may be of some help. I'm a retired electrician and worked on many motors. 
You have a dual voltage, single phase, induction motor (no brushes). It has a capacitor (cap) that may be a start or a run cap. It may be designed to be able to be easily reversed or it may require disassembly and a little rework. I'd need a little more information. Most any single phase motor can be made to run either direction by changing the wiring of the start winding but that being said, it may not be easy without good knowledge of motors. If you want, send me a reply and I'll see if I can help, no charge.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

sreilly said:


> I have got to watch these threads a bit more closely. This one is from 2012 and more have been showing up lately on this new platform..............


I am with you. These old posts in the new email get very confusing at times.


----------



## biotec (Nov 17, 2019)

I believe all old post / threads should be locked / closed, after three years no activity. so other people do not add threads are no longer relevant. link to old threads are a better choice and not restarting a one.


----------

